# Masterbuilt 40" Smoker replacement #2-defective temperature probe.



## smoking in nye (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

was smoking some pork loin roasts Saturday and attempted to use the temperature probe in my  new 2nd Generation  model "512" 40" Masterbuilt Smokehouse smoker.I inserted the probe in the larger piece of meat and let it go for three hours. Checking periodically while adding wood chips, for temperature of the unit itself,  and the internal temperature of the meat, after 3 hours the remote showed the internal temperature of the meat @ 160 degrees. The meat has only been smoking for 3 hours so I knew that couldn't be right so I check it with two different instant thermometers which read 133 degrees. I called Masterbuilt today about it and they are going to replace my smoker AGAIN because the temp probe is not replaceable. The first smoker was replaced because it crapped out during the "seasoning process". When will Masterbuilt learn and quit having their smokers made in China? The older Masterbuilt's had replaceable probes from what I understand but you could not replace the heating elements. Now it's the other way around. Now I must wait again, for a replacement what a pain.

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bill

MB is like everyone else. They will Quit making them in China when they find a country that will make them for less. That is the new American way. Untill we quit buying. They will keep making.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

